# good god! seriously?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry but can't some of you say NICE things once inawhile instead of rag on people? just a question but anyways...it really gets old when I post something I know and everyone looks at me like I have no right to say anything about anything and lord forbid if I ask a question because I am NOT an expert at EVERYTHING and lord forbid I post my DOGS togther without someone saying something rude! I know my dogs are DA, I also know how to control them and keep them safe together and I don't need people ragging on me when I am sharing pics of my pets. I know I will get b!tched at..and I def know about 99.9% of everyone on here dislikes me so I think my time on this fourm has almost maxed out.

so I guess.............

:flush: to me!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no don't go. I love ya girl.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

When I read posts like this, it always reminds me of when I was young. I used to get so p'd when folks spoke to me about stuff I already knew. But I had to forge ahead and make all those mistakes myself. Some people can be told the fire is hot, others need to get singed and even then they might not even admit it was more than a little warm. I also used to do the whole "y'all suck, nobody likes me, I'ma run away now," but then I realized it was just a ploy to get everyone to soothe my hurt feelings. Women are manipulative like that.

I dunno. I've learned a lot from a lot of different people, even those I didn't want to learn from. Just when I think I'm done learning, life flips and I learn a lot more stuff that I never knew that I didn't know. I'm kind of glad I didn't waste too much of my time running away and insisting that everybody watch my rear as I exit stage left. Because when it comes down to it, even if I've only learned one thing, it was worthwhile.

But what do I know...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

what?? im lost, what happened?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

idk what happened either.
but i got yo back girlie


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/23452-peaches-riley.html


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Why would you put them together at all if they do not get along. Sounds like a set up for failure to me........
> 
> I would also think you would want to better control a HA dog...
> 
> The black one is pretty cute.


That happend and she is throwing a fit over one comment... Grow up really.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm thats unfortunate... but there are people here that like you! I hope you stick around! If not pm me if you have facebook or something.. I'd like to keep in touch.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Kg, you are one of the coolest girls on here. 


But what i am talking about is my photos I posted of my dogs together. I was insulted or atleast I took it as a rude insult. Now i can take alot on here and i have proven that but i am pregnant, hormonal and everything sets me off which is why i ask if people can be nicer for a change to me instead of just look at my posts and what i say as discarded trash. i know i don't know everything, i don't claim I do but this isnt the point on why I posted this. This was about my Pics of Riley and Peaches being together for a quick few pics. I know my dogs are aggressive when they are playing and sometimes when Peaches barks or growls but I have my dogs under control, I know how to read them and to have someone who doesn't know my dogs or the way they act to tell me that it is a failure is just messed up. No one was set up for failure and my dogs are fine they are always apart and i do something i know is safe because I can control them and have someone try to lecture me when I KNOW what is up is LOL!!!!!!! rediculous!!!! and having them say I need to control my HA dog? sorry but anyone who trys to stick their face and hand over my wall to mess with my dog is asking for a recinstructive face surg. you dont go trying to pet dogs you dont know and this guy was lucky enough to pull back when he was confronted by peaches. Yeah, she almost snagged him in his backyard but that doesnt make her HA thats called a good protection dog right there. (She is a bully mix) so of course she wouldnt act like a pitbull would but dont tell me that my dog confronting a stupid man for clipping his tree and finding it necessary to stick his hand in my yard and call the dog over was just asking to get bit.
sometimes people just need to bite their tongues and say something nice about the dogs and move on without trying to start crap. it really gets old and I find it rude. *sigh*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My only piece of advice is... keep it cool with the neighbor... or you may have AC knocking at your door. You never know when someone will turn you in for any reason because they don't like you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you ever had to separate 2 dogs fully going at it? Not just you grab them and they stop I mean actually have to separate them and deal with the severe damage that has been done?


Maybe you shouldn't be so defensive and consider that some people may care for your dogs well being and some people care if your HA dog bites some one and pitbull attack goes all over the news. 

It seems to me these are things you don't care about. 

If you don't want peoples opinions, when you post tell them to just make nice comments about your dogs and to not bother having an opinion because no ones opinion is welcome on your threads.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel bad now. You guys I asked her for a pic of both the girls and I'm sure she wouldn't have had them together if she though they were going to fight. I'm sorry Riley I really hope you won't leave because I got lots of love for ya and I'd miss you so much.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I hope it's just the hormones....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Have you ever had to separate 2 dogs fully going at it? Not just you grab them and they stop I mean actually have to separate them and deal with the severe damage that has been done?
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't be so defensive and consider that some people may care for your dogs well being and some people care if your HA dog bites some one and pitbull attack goes all over the news.
> 
> ...


yes, I have 3 times to be exact. I had to pry open Riley's mouth BYMYSELF to get her off Peaches while mark was at work what started it? Peaches growled at me and Riley lept on her and kicked her rear. that was the first fight and it was very scary try being 100lbs trying to pry off two dogs going at it and once Peaches snapped at me so Riley on trigger went after her cause she heard me yell. the third fight was because Peaches turned and snapped at Riley and my dog flung herself on her after the first fight I did consider getting rid of Riley because mark wouldnot hear me out on rotation (he thought it was a once time deal) No, and i knew that and he didn't listen until AFTER the third fight when his dog nearly got her ear torn off. now we rotate and things have gotten better with Peaches listening and Riley has such a great sit and stay for a 9 month old pup that I took her out side and took three pictures. it is done and over with so drop it really. I am hear speaking my mind about how most of my posts with DA end with me rotating my dogs.

Megan, thanks! The guy was hired work for the guy who lives next to us I think cause i never seen him before. i will have to go over there tomorrow and talk to him about what happened because we have never had issues like that with the people next door and dont plan on it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you yourself just pry'ed her off it wasn't a serious fight............ Maybe you should say anything about your HA dog and the fact that they don't get along if you don't want comments on it?? Hmmm..

I am not going to argue with you tho. I really can't believe you have thrown such a fit over one post.



RileyRoo said:


> Sorry but can't some of you say NICE things once in awhile instead of rag on people?


By the way I say plenty of nice things  but when someone needs a reality check or when I see a set up for failure I will call it out.

And I am not even going to go there about your HA dog that snaps at you  what a shame.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good deal I would definitely talk to them. From what I've read before Peaches is your boyfriends dog and she has shown some HA? Hmm.. does he think thats acceptable? It sounds like you know what your doing with keeping them separated.. but does he know as much? I've thought my man a lot and he's very eager to learn... I love hearing him be a copy cat after hearing something I say.. and then defending the breed.  He loved the breed before but didn't know all these things that go with them.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I feel bad now. You guys I asked her for a pic of both the girls and I'm sure she wouldn't have had them together if she though they were going to fight. I'm sorry Riley I really hope you won't leave because I got lots of love for ya and I'd miss you so much.


Kg, Don't feel bad. I knew the girls would be fine together that is why I took some pics for you. =)


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Whoa Peaches growled at you? 

What if they got in a fight.. your pregnant.. didnt you have trouble before?? 

I know dogs that can do tricks but are still not safe to be around other dogs, that first pic she looked ready and the other wasnt paying attention. luckily.

And your okay with your pit bull biting your neighbor...?

There are a few things you need to check.

I got love for ya girl, I like your posts but I can see where the other side is coming from. Besides Riley is way to pretty to get scarred up fighting!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a forum and your not the only one to get ragged on it happens from time to time. I'm sorry you feel like leaving, please don't! Your great to have around 
Shoot it just happened to me the other day when I posted pictures of my dogs in the dog runs. Wayne felt the need to say negative things about my set up. I had a come back but you know he is not worth my energy so I let it go..... do the same thing girl let it go..... Your preggers too and don't need the stress. Plenty of other ppl who like you.
I didn't read the thread your talking about or the other posts in this one but again let it go!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Good deal I would definitely talk to them. From what I've read before Peaches is your boyfriends dog and she has shown some HA? Hmm.. does he think thats acceptable? It sounds like you know what your doing with keeping them separated.. but does he know as much? I've thought my man a lot and he's very eager to learn... I love hearing him be a copy cat after hearing something I say.. and then defending the breed.  He loved the breed before but didn't know all these things that go with them.


No, he thinks it is a good thing. I never told him why they started fighting the first two times but Peaches does scare me which is why she is outside alot during the day and you guys don't see much of her. I have told him to get rid of her and put her down but he wont we got into a fight about it. =/
Mark has never OWNED A DOG PERIOD! Peaches is his first and she is unruley and it shows........it isnt her fault tho. when He likes to rough house with her so maybe that is why she growled at me when I went to playfully pet her after a training session we had. and no, there is no talking him into getting rid of her or pts he throws in that if we get rid of his we get rid of both. btw, he never knew anything about the breed either so we have a messed up mix because of it. I wasnt around when she was a puppy either so i never got to train her or work with her. here is a sad example of my dog experiance and his with obed

Peaches will be 2 in April:

Obed known:

Sit
stay (not too good at it)
_____________________________(thats what mark taught her)___________
what I just now got her doing

Sit, stay, leave it, down, off

Riley will be a year in May

obed Known:

Sit
Stay
Down
Speak
Leave it
get it (bring it)
High five
Heel
come
I can have her run and stop her with a sit stay before she reaches me
Search (She sniffs out what you hide and she will search till she finds it)
roll over
Off
watch em'
Up
Stand

i can have her down and sit
I can have her down stay and stand

She knows hand signals and does them to a t without spoken words

I spent everyday with her since I got her at 7 weeks old to get her to be this way at 9 months old and I am proud of how well trained she is and dont understand why I have to yell at Mark to spend time with his dog.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I like yer set up, Lisa.... dunno if it means anything.

Anyway, THIS kinda thread is what having VIP is all about


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its funny cause its not in VIP and it should be.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

riley doesnt have vip so she could not post it there.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> No, he thinks it is a good thing. I never told him why they started fighting the first two times but Peaches does scare me which is why she is outside alot during the day and you guys don't see much of her. I have told him to get rid of her and put her down but he wont we got into a fight about it. =/
> Mark has never OWNED A DOG PERIOD! Peaches is his first and she is unruley and it shows........it isnt her fault tho. when He likes to rough house with her so maybe that is why she growled at me when I went to playfully pet her after a training session we had. and no, there is no talking him into getting rid of her or pts he throws in that if we get rid of his we get rid of both. btw, he never knew anything about the breed either so we have a messed up mix because of it. I wasnt around when she was a puppy either so i never got to train her or work with her. here is a sad example of my dog experiance and his with obed
> 
> Peaches will be 2 in April:
> ...


Well... that dog does not sound safe. I rough play with Helena all the time. I allow her to "play mouth" she doesn't bite down or anything she just touches her open mouth to my hand. As soon as I say OUT! She knows play times over. She has NEVER growled at me. And if she ever did! I am not afraid of her.. I would probably throw her to the ground and really show her who's boss! Homie don't play that! LOL But shes my dog and I know her like a book and I know I'd never had to do that. Would I try that with another dog? HECK NO lol If she does something I don't like all I have to say is I DONT THINK SO and she stops and looks sad. Although she is a very dominant dog otherwise.

A dog should never growl at a person for no reason. That dog sounds dangerous. You have a baby coming... that dog needs to leave... I wouldn't trust her with a child. Point blank.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Whoa Peaches growled at you?
> 
> What if they got in a fight.. your pregnant.. didnt you have trouble before??
> 
> ...


Peaches did it twice and snapped at me for no reason and that was the start of the da fights, Riley was protecting me both times tho. and good thing she was there! cause I could have been bit!

Yes, Riley is ALWAYS Peaches but I had her in a stay command and she didnt move an inch, I had her stay while I took peaches by the patio sat her down and told Riley to come and sit, leave it and stay and took more pics after I told Peaches to stay and Riley to get in the house.

The person was bent over in are yard calling the dog over for why? i don't know he was cutting the tree and as soon as I went inside he started leaning over my fence. and no, I don't think it is right for her to do that

Riley has no scars but Poor Peaches has them on her face and tons on her ears and cheek. -.-


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Not to thread jack, but man, that reminded me of a story.
Some guys new how to bait a fight and rattled a puppy against my fence, my male and one of my bitches to get into it. It all happened so fast. Lesson learned.... Keep riffle by the back door, LMAO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG!!! THAT IS HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well... that dog does not sound safe. I rough play with Helena all the time. I allow her to "play mouth" she doesn't bite down or anything she just touches her open mouth to my hand. As soon as I say OUT! She knows play times over. She has NEVER growled at me. And if she ever did! I am not afraid of her.. I would probably throw her to the ground and really show her who's boss! Homie don't play that! LOL But shes my dog and I know her like a book and I know I'd never had to do that. Would I try that with another dog? HECK NO lol If she does something I don't like all I have to say is I DONT THINK SO and she stops and looks sad. Although she is a very dominant dog otherwise.
> 
> A dog should never growl at a person for no reason. That dog sounds dangerous. You have a baby coming... that dog needs to leave... I wouldn't trust her with a child. Point blank.


Riley plays like Helena. xD haha! love it! and I wouldnt be afraid of RooBooButt she is my re re pup haha. I rollher if she gets too rough and pin her and she then lick my chin and cuddles me.

Peaches I wouldn't attempt that with only because I don't trust her..this is why you guys dont see aton of pics of Peaches, I have to force myself to take them. she isnt a terror but her additude i am concerned about. and If she bit my kid.........we'd have a new toy to Riley's future springpole. xD cheaper alternative to a stillwater cow hide.

to everyone else, sorry I don't have VIP and wanted to rant.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> riley doesnt have vip so she could not post it there.


eh, IMO it shouldnt get to be discussed this far. if someone has a problem and isn't on VIP status, take it to PM's.



reddoggy said:


> Not to thread jack, but man, that reminded me of a story.
> Some guys new how to bait a fight and rattled a puppy against my fence, my male and one of my bitches to get into it. It all happened so fast. Lesson learned.... Keep riffle by the back door, LMAO


thats ****'d up.
i would do the same.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I had a probation inspection once and the PO asked why there was a bat at the back door, the front door seemed more logical(as a joke) and I told him it's for tweakers I catch messin with my dogs. LOL


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

everybody is looking out for you it was nothing personal there are a few things ya need to check. Seriously. If you didnt learn something new everyday life would be boring. So learn from it, and take what some of these folks are trying to tell you, you will benefit.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Not to thread jack, but man, that reminded me of a story.
> Some guys new how to bait a fight and rattled a puppy against my fence, my male and one of my bitches to get into it. It all happened so fast. Lesson learned.... Keep riffle by the back door, LMAO


seriously? wow........can't wait to move outta this house! higher walls better area


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> everybody is looking out for you it was nothing personal there are a few things ya need to check. Seriously. If you didnt learn something new everyday life would be boring. So learn from it, and take what some of these folks are trying to tell you, you will benefit.


Learned and let it go. ;D


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> everybody is looking out for you it was nothing personal there are a few things ya need to check. Seriously. If you didnt learn something new everyday life would be boring. So learn from it, and take what some of these folks are trying to tell you, you will benefit.


:goodpost:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> seriously? wow........can't wait to move outta this house! higher walls better area


I'm getting ready to move too! Having NO luck with the paper and craigslist


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Not to thread jack, but man, that reminded me of a story.
> Some guys new how to bait a fight and rattled a puppy against my fence, my male and one of my bitches to get into it. It all happened so fast. Lesson learned.... Keep riffle by the back door, LMAO


Dang dude that's messed up I'd be layin a beat down on some one for sure. I'm totally with you on thin one like I say I got dogs to protect me and a shot gun to protect my dogs.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I'm getting ready to move too! Having NO luck with the paper and craigslist


I never looked on craigslist. you renting or buying? I know with either you can call a real estate agency and they can help you. we will be doing it that way when the time comes.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Rentin' this next one. Don't wanna go through any rental agencies, 's why were lookin ourselves. We both usually just run across places, but we're a little pressed for time, gotta get it done before it starts getting hot out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Rentin' this next one. Don't wanna go through any rental agencies, 's why were lookin ourselves. We both usually just run across places, but we're a little pressed for time, gotta get it done before it starts getting hot out.


Oh yea I bet It gets way hot out there huh? Last summer here that was so bad it was like 117. How hot does it get out there?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*thicker skin*

Rileyroo... you know as well as I do that if you choose to own this breed you have to have VERY THICK skin. because YOU WILL take some POOP!! We as a group of dog owners are NOT united. So....make your own fully educated and throughly researched choice from there knowing full well the complete manual on the correct way to handle your dogs.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

performance, the reason i posted things about your set up is because it is a bad set up, i would hate to have some one that is new to the breed or just does not know any better to base there kennel set up like yours and get a hurt or escaped dog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Wayne my set up works for me and my dogs I never said my set is ideal for all dogs. You just always look for something negative to say about me or others. It doesn't bother me (except when I get hormonal!) and I was using your stupid little comments as an example. See Rileyroo just ignore the negative comments it is not worth the stress or the time to continue to argue about it. Since this is a forum you will always have ppl who have something negative to say it is just the way it is.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea I bet It gets way hot out there huh? Last summer here that was so bad it was like 117. How hot does it get out there?


No hotter than 120. The heat comes early and stays late. You know in Cali, how on a hot day you can count on it cooling down in the evening? Not here! It just stays hot all day and all night for half the year o_0


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> No hotter than 120. The heat comes early and stays late. You know in Cali, how on a hot day you can count on it cooling down in the evening? Not here! It just stays hot all day and all night for half the year o_0


That sucks I couldn't handle the heat at night it would drive me crazy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Riley plays like Helena. xD haha! love it! and I wouldnt be afraid of RooBooButt she is my re re pup haha. I rollher if she gets too rough and pin her and she then lick my chin and cuddles me.
> 
> Peaches I wouldn't attempt that with only because I don't trust her..this is why you guys dont see aton of pics of Peaches, I have to force myself to take them. she isnt a terror but her additude i am concerned about. and If she bit my kid.........we'd have a new toy to Riley's future springpole. xD cheaper alternative to a stillwater cow hide.
> 
> to everyone else, sorry I don't have VIP and wanted to rant.


Well I would personally do something with that dog before she ever had a chance to bite my child.


----------

